# Fire barrier and exterior wall



## RJMCGUIRE (Jan 22, 2014)

Where in the ibc does it instruct how a fire barrier must intersect with an exterior wall?

Thank you

RM


----------



## mark handler (Jan 22, 2014)

Misread question


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Jan 22, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> 706.5.1 Exterior walls. Where the fire wall intersects exterior walls,,,,,,,,,,


Ok, but is that all fire "rated" walls? Including fire barriers?

Main question is if fire barriers need to extend through the concealed space of the exterior wall like fire walls need to.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 22, 2014)

Section 707.5 covers the continuity of a fire barrier.  The requirements for termination at an exterior wall is not as extensive as those for fire walls.  As a matter of fact, the requirements are nearly nonexistent for fire barriers.

If the exterior wall is required to have a rating, then the joint between the exterior wall and the fire barrier needs to comply with Section 715 for fire-resistant joint systems.  If the exterior wall is not required to be fire-resistance rated, then the fire barrier can terminate at the exterior wall with no special treatment.


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll agree with Ron (RLGA). Fire barriers and fire walls are 2 different beasts with different requirements.


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. I was certain that Fire Walls needed to continue to at least the exterior sheathing; and that fire barriers did not but wanted to make sure.ok, now that that's taken care. the next question is can a fire wall stop at a curtain wall along the interior face of the exterior curtain wall? do I need to ensure that 714.4 is achieved? or is there more to it?

View attachment 985


this detail isn't showing the 2 hour fire barrier; but shows basically how the fire barrier is currently planed to intersect the exterior curtain wall.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 986


View attachment 985


View attachment 986


/monthly_2014_01/Capture_WBEND_G_1.JPG.f92d12d54907752326d3d4e639815f2c.JPG

/monthly_2014_01/Capture_WBEND_G_2.JPG.47fb5714208969d326d4839bfb6b8a25.JPG


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Jan 22, 2014)

View attachment 987


View attachment 988


View attachment 987


View attachment 988


/monthly_2014_01/Capture_WBEND_G_1.jpg.8a79a73ba789f91d32c42fab55a33201.jpg

/monthly_2014_01/Capture_WBEND_G_2.jpg.b7956f17ef0d681e66b68050369d2480.jpg


----------



## RLGA (Jan 22, 2014)

RJMCGUIRE said:
			
		

> ok, now that that's taken care. the next question is can a fire wall stop at a curtain wall along the interior face of the exterior curtain wall? do I need to ensure that 714.4 is achieved? or is there more to it?


Do you mean "fire wall" or "fire barrier"?  For fire walls, no.  For fire barriers, there is no specific guidance.  Section 714.4 is only applicable to floor and curtain wall intersections.

Section 707.8 addresses joints for fire barriers, which specifically mentions exterior walls, and references Section 715 for fire-resistant joint systems.  However, the curtain wall has no required fire-resistance rating, then the joint between the termination of the fire barrier and the curtain wall requires no special treatment, since Section 715 states in 715.1 that it only applies to joints between fire-resistance-rated construction.  Even if you could put a fire-resistant joint system between the curtain wall mullion and the end of the fire barrier, the curtain wall mullion would be its weakest link and still allow the circumventing of the fire barrier.

There are products that close the gap between partitions and curtain walls or store front systems.  The one that comes to mind is "Mullion Mate," which is an aluminum extrusion, like the mullion, that is springloaded to allow movement, but maintain a seal between the wall and the mullion.


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry, yes, fire barrier intersecting a curtain wall as shown in the images above.

that's great. thank you RLGA.


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2014)

Jargon is key to proper application of the Codes. We must use the correct terminology in order to obtain Code compliant buildings and structures.


----------

